# Nubelo ahora también ofrece lo de facturar sin ser autonomo



## kudeiro (15 Oct 2014)

Pos si, como había "pocas" empresas de este tipo, ahora Nubelo también ofrece lo de "facturamos por ti y nos quedamos con un %".
Aprovecha las ventajas de ser freeautonomo en nubelo.com
El hecho es que ya comentamos mucho en este foro sobre este tipo de empresas, que funcionan en plan cooperativas rozando la ilegalidad.
¿Es muy poca gente o muy poco dinero el que se mueve mediante estas empresas? Me pregunto, porque sino Montoro ya las hubiera chapado.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (15 Oct 2014)

Pero si la gracia de ser "Freelance" desos -además de las gafas de pasta y tirarte el moco en el co-working ese- es, precisamente, operar en la más completa, insultante y excitante ilegalidad, paralegalidad y alegalidad...

¿Encima voy a pagar a otro para que me metan un paquete gordo el día que, dios no lo quiera, consiga ganar algo más que un sueldo de subsistencia?

Venga, por favor...


----------



## iPod teca (15 Oct 2014)

kudeiro dijo:


> Pos si, como había "pocas" empresas de este tipo, ahora Nubelo también ofrece lo de "facturamos por ti y nos quedamos con un %".
> Aprovecha las ventajas de ser freeautonomo en nubelo.com
> El hecho es que ya comentamos mucho en este foro sobre este tipo de empresas, que funcionan en plan cooperativas rozando la ilegalidad.
> ¿Es muy poca gente o muy poco dinero el que se mueve mediante estas empresas? Me pregunto, porque sino Montoro ya las hubiera chapado.



Yo al final no hice nada con una de estas. Facturé a mi nombre y punto. No pasó nada.

Lo jodidamente escandaloso es el ejemplo ese que ponen. Si vas por lo legal, de 500 euros te quedan 59 limpios...es bochornoso...


----------



## elepwr (15 Oct 2014)

Hay algunas webs que por 30 euros te facturan ellos lo que sea por si algun día vives en narnia y el cliente quiere factura.


----------



## kynes (15 Oct 2014)

Hasta donde yo se incluso trabajando para plataformas extranjeras hay que generar facturas y declarar al reino. 

Estos se lo habrán saltado creando una de esas cooperativas freelancers pero imagino que sólo trae cuenta para volúmenes de facturación pequeños y/o para compatibilizarlo con un trabajo por cuenta ajena. Nubelo va a por el currito que quiere ganarse un extra.


----------



## kudeiro (15 Oct 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Yo al final no hice nada con una de estas. Facturé a mi nombre y punto. No pasó nada.
> 
> Lo jodidamente escandaloso es el ejemplo ese que ponen. Si vas por lo legal, de 500 euros te quedan 59 limpios...es bochornoso...



hombre, el ejemplo es muy "cancioso", te quedan 59 limpios si solo facturas un trabajo al mes, pero es que si es asi, mas te vale cerrar


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (16 Oct 2014)

En Valencia, desde hace años, funciona SAPIC... por lo menos para freelances del audiovisual


----------



## Bubble Boy (16 Oct 2014)

Las cuentas están mal hechas, por que las cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social no son iguales. Fijaos en el truco.


----------



## iPod teca (16 Oct 2014)

kudeiro dijo:


> hombre, el ejemplo es muy "cancioso", te quedan 59 limpios si solo facturas un trabajo al mes, pero es que si es asi, mas te vale cerrar



Claro, tienen que vender. 

Pero ahí está algo que siempre reclamamos en el foro. Como sabemos en UK te podrían quedar los 500 menos gestor limpicos. 
¡Ni el IVA se llevarían!

Tampoco es un trabajo al mes, pueden ser 5 clientes a los que se le hace SEO por 100 €/mes :rolleye:
Tendrías que tener 20 nada más empezar para ser poco más de mileurista.

De todas formas esto no está enfocado para gente que tenga una actividad única como autónomo, sino para esos extras que te pueden salir y que es un engorro y un acojone declararlos.

Yo encuentro una gran ventaja a este tipo de empresas, la verdad.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Oct 2014)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Las cuentas están mal hechas, por que las cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social no son iguales. Fijaos en el truco.



Explicate, please


----------



## dlombardia (16 Oct 2014)

En realidad, si esos 'extras' (asumo que tienes un trabajo por cuenta ajena) son puntuales, no hay gran cosa que hacer, ¿no?

Yo tengo un blog, y una o dos veces al año, me liquidan publicidad. 100 €, cosa así. De momento nunca he tenido problemas ni pedida de explicaciones, aunque no estoy convencido que esté todo ok. Esas empresas (Luxemburgo) no te piden factura, es como si ya la emitieran ellos en tu nombre. 

Entiendo que si mañana me surge dar una conferencia, o lo que sea, y tengo que facturar 300 €... tendría que darme de alta en el IAE, pero no en autónomos. Eso es lo que siempre entendí... ¿Para qué vas a cotizar dos veces?


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (17 Oct 2014)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Las cuentas están mal hechas, por que las cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social no son iguales. Fijaos en el truco.



Lo que nubelo no te dice:

1. Que tu cuota de autónomos si eres novel no son 261,81 son 50 euros los primeros meses.
2. Que el IRPF cuando eres novel es del 9% no del 21% y eso es válido durante el año del alta y los dos siguientes.

O sea de una factura de 500 euros. Tu neto se queda en 500-45-50, o sea 405 euros, no 59 euros.

Cuando facturas 500 euros quiere decir que facturas 500+IVA, por que en general los precios se dan sin IVa, ya que ese IVa va a desgravamen si facturas a empresas.
Si trabajas con particulares, como no se pueden desgravar el IVA te lo piden en B y entonces ni siquiera facturas y en el 303 pones sin actividad 

Conocí a uno que facturaba 20000 en 9 meses y tres autoliquidaciones me dijo que ponía sin actividad.

Yo le dije que no facturaba si no que defraudaba. :rolleye:

Con una diferencia de poco mas o menos 10 euros, los primeros meses te das de alta como autónomo normal y ganas algo de dinero. Evidéntemente para el bienestar de su negocio, esto no te lo dicen.

Nubelo es una plataforma que quiso ser novedad y que en mi opinión no ha funcionado debido al excesivo low cost de los proyectos que se ponen. En muchos casos de Panchilandia por cuatro duros.

Esto se lo han sacado de la manga y encima mintiendo.

Freeautónomos, freelancer, freeidiotas es lo que somos.

Yo soy autónomo y la mejor busqueda de proyectos es prospeccionando tu mismo las fuentes posibles de trabajo y las empresas relacionadas como lo hace cualquier empresa de este país con un departamento comercial.

Esperar a que una web te resuelva la vida y encima te haga ganar mas dinero que por cuenta ajena es tener muchísima suerte o mucha estupidez.

En mi caso trabajo para empresas y la exigencia de factura hace que tenga que llevar cada céntimo al dedillo.

Evidentemente en Nubelo os mienten.


----------



## Bubble Boy (17 Oct 2014)

Es lo que dice Andriu_ZGZ, comparan peras con manzanas; respecto a la cotización a la SS, quitando lo de los 50 eypos, siendo autónomo cotizas el mes entero y con éstos sólo una parte.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (17 Oct 2014)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Es lo que dice Andriu_ZGZ, comparan peras con manzanas; respecto a la cotización a la SS, quitando lo de los 50 eypos, siendo autónomo cotizas el mes entero y con éstos sólo una parte.



Así es, cotizas sobre una base mínima de 850 euros, que es muy poco pero es algo, de la otra forma pagas comisiones y gastos a una S.C que encima se va a compensar sus impuestos por esos pagos y les sale un negocio redondo.

Yo pensé en trabajar por cuenta ajena y ser autónomo, meckkkk, error. En este país o eres autónomo, o sociedad o currito. Si uno quiere ser autónomo que se olvide del curro por cuenta ajena y que se pase a una vida de aventura donde cada día es diferente y no existe la rutina.

Eso sí, con colchón económico bueno, sin deudas y mirando por el lonchafinismo.


----------



## merendola (17 Oct 2014)

jmdp dijo:


> Problemas absurdos del mundo de pinta y colorea. Uno se mete freelance si factura descontando gastos un mínimo de 5000-6000€ al mes.



10caracteres


----------



## iPod teca (17 Oct 2014)

jmdp dijo:


> Problemas absurdos del mundo de pinta y colorea. Uno se mete freelance si factura descontando gastos un mínimo de 5000-6000€ al mes.



Es que yo no me meto a freelance. Lo veis todo blanco o negro y tiene que ser cómo a vosotros os venga bien.
Hay millones de personas que trabajan por cuenta ajena (yo entre ellos) que además tienen ingresos extras. 

Para estos casos esta forma de generar facturas es ideal. 

¡Que esto que ofrece Nubelo no está pensado para freelancers con actividad única!

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 10:25 ----------




Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Lo que nubelo no te dice:
> 
> 1. Que tu cuota de autónomos si eres novel no son 261,81 son 50 euros los primeros meses.
> 2. Que el IRPF cuando eres novel es del 9% no del 21% y eso es válido durante el año del alta y los dos siguientes.



¿Y los que no somos novel que hacemos?


----------



## kynes (17 Oct 2014)

jmdp dijo:


> Problemas absurdos del mundo de pinta y colorea. Uno se mete freelance si factura descontando gastos un mínimo de 5000-6000€ al mes.



Ironic?

Claro por 2000-4999€ mejor no meterse que no compensa y tal.


----------



## iPod teca (17 Oct 2014)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Yo pensé en trabajar por cuenta ajena y ser autónomo, meckkkk, error. En este país o eres autónomo, o sociedad o currito. Si uno quiere ser autónomo que se olvide del curro por cuenta ajena y que se pase a una vida de aventura donde cada día es diferente y no existe la rutina.



¿Por? Yo estuve por cuenta ajena y como autónomo con una bar durante 4 años.

No entiendo que quiere concluir.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (17 Oct 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> ¿Por? Yo estuve por cuenta ajena y como autónomo con una bar durante 4 años.
> 
> No entiendo que quiere concluir.



Pues porque pagas S.S por cuenta ajena y RETA a la seguridad social. Lo cual a la Seguridad social le encanta.

Que trabajes una jornada de 8 horas al día y dos más por cuenta propia para otra persona, empresa o empresas lo he hecho y no compensa, debido a que el coste por hora en mi oficio por cuenta ajena es más bajo, ya que el coste del alta que te da el empresario es bastante más alto que la cuota del RETA.

Yo lo hice durante 6 meses y no me compensaba. 

Como profesional prefiero trabajar en casa 8 horas, que 8 horas en una empresa por cuenta ajena y 2 o 3 horas en casa. Salvo que tengas un trabajo de media jornada seguro y quieras sacarte algún extra.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 15:24 ----------




iPod teca dijo:


> Es que yo no me meto a freelance. Lo veis todo blanco o negro y tiene que ser cómo a vosotros os venga bien.
> Hay millones de personas que trabajan por cuenta ajena (yo entre ellos) que además tienen ingresos extras.
> 
> Para estos casos esta forma de generar facturas es ideal.
> ...



Te merece más la pena seguir por cuenta ajena y mejorar tu puesto o salario dentro de la empresa que preocuparte por trabajar por cuenta propia.

Tu familia si la tienes o la piensas tener, te lo agradecerá.

Yo no digo que no pruebes con una de estas empresas, por que hay gente que ha dicho que no le iba mal. Pero dependiendo de tu economía, es posible que te puedas llevar un susto en la declaración de la renta, que por supuesto aun si no llegas a 22000 euros la deberás de hacer.

Solamente he comentado que Nubelo no dice toda la verdad ni los aspectos característicos de la ley de emprendedores.


----------



## iPod teca (17 Oct 2014)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Pues porque pagas S.S por cuenta ajena y RETA a la seguridad social. Lo cual a la Seguridad social le encanta.
> 
> Que trabajes una jornada de 8 horas al día y dos más por cuenta propia para otra persona, empresa o empresas lo he hecho y no compensa, debido a que el coste por hora en mi oficio por cuenta ajena es más bajo, ya que el coste del alta que te da el empresario es bastante más alto que la cuota del RETA.
> 
> Yo lo hice durante 6 meses y no me compensaba.



Aaaaamigo, ahí has dado con otra de las cosas requetedenunciadas en este foro.
Efectivamente pagas a la SS dos veces por lo mismo, pero no te queda más paro ni más jubilación ni más nada.

Es pagar por pagar. Pagar por trabajar. Una vergüenza.


----------



## SaRmY (17 Oct 2014)

Siempre lo he dicho: *España no es un país para emprendedores*. Altos impuestos para lo poco que se gana. Hombre la cuota de 50€ de autónomos estaría bien si fuera durante algunos años y no sólo 6 meses. Y luego si eres autónomo pagando tus más de 250€ y hay un mes o varios que no facturas nada, tu tienes que seguir pagando religiosamente tu cuota de autónomo. Y luego que necesites depositar 3000€ para crear una mierda de SL eso ya es el colmo. 
¡¡¡Políticossssssssss!!! ¿Dónde están las LLC en España?


----------



## Cetero (17 Oct 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Aaaaamigo, ahí has dado con otra de las cosas requetedenunciadas en este foro.
> Efectivamente pagas a la SS dos veces por lo mismo, pero no te queda más paro ni más jubilación ni más nada.
> 
> Es pagar por pagar. Pagar por trabajar. Una vergüenza.



Peor todavía. Yo trabajo por cuenta ajena con bastante antiguedad, y me plantee facturar algún trabajo esporadico.
Aparte de la clavada de autonomo, resulta que si estás dado de alta de autónomo no tienes derecho a paro si me echaran de la empresa. Te quedas con el culo al aire.
Por supuesto pasé de los trabajos 
¿Alguien sabe si algo como lo de Nubelo me hubiera interesado?


----------



## Z4LMAN (17 Oct 2014)

SaRmY dijo:


> Siempre lo he dicho: *España no es un país para emprendedores*. Altos impuestos para lo poco que se gana. Hombre la cuota de 50€ de autónomos estaría bien si fuera durante algunos años y no sólo 6 meses. Y luego si eres autónomo pagando tus más de 250€ y hay un mes o varios que no facturas nada, tu tienes que seguir pagando religiosamente tu cuota de autónomo. Y luego que necesites depositar 3000€ para crear una mierda de SL eso ya es el colmo.
> ¡¡¡Políticossssssssss!!! ¿Dónde están las LLC en España?



Si en un mes o varios no facturas nada, te puedes ir a tomar viento a la farola...que no se que mierda estas pensando en montar.

Para ser un empresario miserable mejor que metes a reponedor que te ira mejor...


----------



## External (17 Oct 2014)

SaRmY dijo:


> Siempre lo he dicho: *España no es un país para emprendedores*. Altos impuestos para lo poco que se gana. Hombre la cuota de 50€ de autónomos estaría bien si fuera durante algunos años y no sólo 6 meses. Y luego si eres autónomo pagando tus más de 250€ y hay un mes o varios que no facturas nada, tu tienes que seguir pagando religiosamente tu cuota de autónomo. Y luego que necesites depositar 3000€ para crear una mierda de SL eso ya es el colmo.
> ¡¡¡Políticossssssssss!!! ¿Dónde están las LLC en España?



Desgraciadamente creo llevas razón, en la mayoría de países anglosajones los autónomos (self-employed) no pagan cuotas sino impuestos sobre los beneficios. Eso conlleva menos fracasos pues si la actividad es cíclica al principio uno no está ahogado por "costes" fijos.

A mi me da que a lo mejor este modelo no se implementa en España por miedo a que los autónomos declaren lo justo, vamos que es un problema más cultural que político / fiscal, el día que cambien las mentalidades forzosamente cambiara el modelo fiscal para los emprendedores...


----------



## LocusAmoenus (4 Dic 2014)

kudeiro dijo:


> hombre, el ejemplo es muy "cancioso", te quedan 59 limpios si solo facturas un trabajo al mes, pero es que si es asi, mas te vale cerrar



Y no ganar nada de nada.
O seguir con el rollo nubelo y ganar al menos 300 o 400 al mes.

Tú mismo.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2014 at 17:04 ----------




jmdp dijo:


> Problemas absurdos del mundo de pinta y colorea. Uno se mete freelance si factura descontando gastos un mínimo de 5000-6000€ al mes.



Tú sí que estás en los mundos de Yupi.


----------



## Usuario010 (29 May 2016)

*ni se os ocurra usar Nubelo*

mi experiencia como cliente fue una pesadilla.
Me han instalado una plantilla que no tiene casi nada de lo que deberia de tener.
El supuesto programador ha solicitado que le pague sin estar nada hecho.
Nubelo actua de intermediario y le da parte de mi dinero,aun teniendo las conversaciones,imagenes y lo que esta "hecho".
No me deja valorar el proyecto por que no hay proyecto pero si me cobra comisiones por el proyecto que no existe.
El servicio al cliente muy amable para que metas el dinero,despues de tener su comision se desentiende.
He perdido 300€,4 meses y soportado mucho dolor de cabeza.
Pd: las malas experiencias las esconden,he contactado con varias personas en la misma situacion.. y a saber las que hay. Si quieren contactarme no tengo problema en dar mas detalles, yo voy a reclamar en la oficina del consumidor y os animo a que hagais todo lo que este en vuestras manos.


----------



## Hacendado (29 May 2016)

External dijo:


> Desgraciadamente creo llevas razón, en la mayoría de países anglosajones los autónomos (self-employed) no pagan cuotas sino impuestos sobre los beneficios. Eso conlleva menos fracasos pues si la actividad es cíclica al principio uno no está ahogado por "costes" fijos.
> 
> A mi me da que a lo mejor este modelo no se implementa en España por miedo a que los autónomos declaren lo justo, vamos que es un problema más cultural que político / fiscal, el día que cambien las mentalidades forzosamente cambiara el modelo fiscal para los emprendedores...



En España no pueden quitar la cuota de autónomo porque como la quiten, la gente declara lo justo, pagará lo justo y dentro de 30-40 años, existirá un ejercito de autonomos sin derecho a pensión.

Hoy en día la mayoría de los autonomos cotizan por lo mínimo, no se preocupan del mañana, sin embargo, los empresarios pagan mucho dinero por las cotizaciones de los trabajadores y estos no tienen ni puta idea.

Este es un país de egoistas que solo miran por su caso personal, la salud de la su sociedad y de su país se la pela.

El problema no son los 250 euros al mes, el problema es la pauperrima economia española. Si quitarán los 250 euros al mes, habría gente trabajando por menos de la comida porque puede apurar ese gasto, un completo desastre.

Y bueno para los que hacen un trabajo esporadico pues tan simple como que paguen el IVA y no superen los 3000 euros al mes, esto debería ser más claro y garantizado, pero ya hoy se puede hacer, si tu trabajs por cuenta ajena puedes darte de alta en el IVA y hacer un trabajo exporádico.

Y bueno ya los que meten horas en nubelo trabajando ocho horas por cuenta ajena me parece algo tan minoritario como estupido. Hay que tener ganas de ir a nubelo a que competir con precios de india para que los cuatro intermediarios de siempre se forren.

---------- Post added 29-may-2016 at 14:52 ----------




Usuario010 dijo:


> mi experiencia como cliente fue una pesadilla.
> Me han instalado una plantilla que no tiene casi nada de lo que deberia de tener.
> El supuesto programador ha solicitado que le pague sin estar nada hecho.
> Nubelo actua de intermediario y le da parte de mi dinero,aun teniendo las conversaciones,imagenes y lo que esta "hecho".
> ...



Eso te pasa por ir de listo y por explotador. 

¿Tu te crees que con 300 euros vas a tener un web? Paga a un profesional por un buen trabajo si quieres algo en condiciones, ahora has perdido los 300 euros por ser el más listo y sin posibilidad de tratar con el freelance.

---------- Post added 29-may-2016 at 14:56 ----------

Este un país de putos listos.

Están los listos que quiero montar la web intermediaria para vivir del trabajo de los demás con comisiones.

Los listos que se aprovechan de los precios.

Los listos que trabajan por la comida que no valoran su trabajo porque se creen que así ganarán algo.

Los listos pasa-factureros (muy bueno el tag).

La cosa es no trabajar y no doblar el lomo.


----------



## The Tiger (29 May 2016)

Yo me se una manera efectiva de facturar sin ser autónomo. Se trata de Freelance SCM. Es una cooperativa que factura por ti. Yo ya facturé con ellos una vez y todo fue estupendamente bien!!! 100% recomendable. Esta empresa es ideal si se factura poquito al mes. A partir de cierta cantidad sale más a cuenta hacerse autónomo.


----------



## kopke (4 Jun 2016)

¿Y desde cuándo hay que declarar facturas como freelance? ¿La gente os reclama el pago del IVA?


----------



## automono (4 Jun 2016)

a los que dicen que es normal una cuota de autonomo de 280€, me podrían explicar como lo hacen paises como alemania, francia, italia, Uk??????¿?¿¿

Que del beneficio, el estado se queda un 20% (de tu trabajo), y casi 300€ mensuales fijos , no se como cojones nadie puede defender eso


----------



## elepwr (4 Jun 2016)

kopke dijo:


> ¿Y desde cuándo hay que declarar facturas como freelance? ¿La gente os reclama el pago del IVA?



Si, sobretodo si das con un cliente que te pasa proyectos de forma constante, te piden facturas con IVA.

Uno de mis clientes es una especie de intermediario con clientes finales que le piden poner el botón del twitter y puedo hacerle fácil 20 facturas de 50€ con IVA.

Estoy en una de estas cooperativas y en nubelo y en 2 años no he tenido ningún problema para cobrar. Lo único que los pagos van primero a la cooperativa y despues a ti y se van 4 días fácil con las transferencias.

También hay que filtrar mucho las ofertas y quedarse con 1 de cada 10 que van a pagar bien y saben lo que necesitan.

Conocidos míos que aceptan hacer webs por 300€ tienen muchos más problemas porque el cliente puede ser una maruja que no se entera y da mucho por culo.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Jun 2016)

Esto lo utilizan las empresas de reparto de comida y mensajería a particulares que funcionan con apps.

Así el que trabaja solo los fines de semana o hace un par de recados al dia puede facturarles.

Es una forma de tener empleados como de ett, pero autónomos.


----------



## Hacendado (6 Jun 2016)

miniempresario dijo:


> a los que dicen que es normal una cuota de autonomo de 280€, me podrían explicar como lo hacen paises como alemania, francia, italia, Uk??????¿?¿¿
> 
> Que del beneficio, el estado se queda un 20% (de tu trabajo), y casi 300€ mensuales fijos , no se como cojones nadie puede defender eso



Creo que este tema ya lo hemos hablado varias veces.

España no es un país serio, España no es un país responsable, España es un país tremendamente paternalista que tiene que indicar el camino al rebaño.

Si tu quitas la cuota de autonomos, vas a tener millones de persona en la vejez en la miseria sin derecho a pensión, la gente en España si quitas la cuota es bajar aún más los precios hasta el límite para pagarse lo justo.

En otros países, por ejemplo Alemania, como se puede leer por ahí (http://www.spaniards.es/foros/2009/12/19/autonomos-en-alemania-tienen-derecho-a-pension). El estado te permite elegir, si pagara o no por derecho a pensión. 

El pueblo aleman es un pueblo responsable, el pueblo español no.

Edito. Si ya respondí sobre el tema en la otra página. Además, si tu me diste la razón ya en otro hilo. Deja de fumar cosas raras.



---------- Post added 06-jun-2016 at 15:58 ----------




miniempresario dijo:


> a los que dicen que es normal una cuota de autonomo de 280€, me podrían explicar como lo hacen paises como alemania, francia, italia, Uk??????¿?¿¿
> 
> Que del beneficio, el estado se queda un 20% (de tu trabajo), y casi 300€ mensuales fijos , no se como cojones nadie puede defender eso



El estado NO SE QUEDA NADA.

Tu tienes SANIDAD Y PENSIÓN.


----------



## chaber (7 Jun 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> El estado NO SE QUEDA NADA.
> 
> Tu tienes SANIDAD Y PENSIÓN.



Si, y estaciones de AVE en Villabotijos de arriba, y radiales sin usar en Madrid, y Aeropuertos en medio de la nada, etc...


----------



## automono (7 Jun 2016)

yo no tengo sanidad, en enero pagados de mi bolsillo casi 500€ en el dentista para mi hijo, varias caries, que no cubre la ss. 
Este mes casi 200€ en las gafas de mi mujer.
Impuestos? si, pero razonables, y el estado se queda un 20% del trabajo por irpf trimestral, y de lo que me queda, pago un 21% de iva de todo lo que compro para mi familia, tasas municipales... ... tu si que te fumas cosas raras para defender la fiscalidad española, un pais donde una persona le sale un trabajillo para ganar una miseria, y o lo hace en negro, o mejor quedarse en casa, porque entre autonomos y hacienda te toca pagar por ir a trabajar


----------



## trebol77 (8 Jun 2016)

Cetero dijo:


> Peor todavía. Yo trabajo por cuenta ajena con bastante antiguedad, y me plantee facturar algún trabajo esporadico.
> Aparte de la clavada de autonomo, resulta que si estás dado de alta de autónomo no tienes derecho a paro si me echaran de la empresa. Te quedas con el culo al aire.
> Por supuesto pasé de los trabajos
> ¿Alguien sabe si algo como lo de Nubelo me hubiera interesado?



Si los ingresos por esos trabajos puntuales no son medio fundamental de vida ( normalmente se toma la cifra del smi en cómputo anual) no hay que darse De alta en autónomos


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (10 Jun 2016)

iPod teca dijo:


> Aaaaamigo, ahí has dado con otra de las cosas requetedenunciadas en este foro.
> Efectivamente pagas a la SS dos veces por lo mismo, pero no te queda más paro ni más jubilación ni más nada.
> 
> Es pagar por pagar. Pagar por trabajar. Una vergüenza.



Hay bonificaciones en la base de cotización cuando estás en ambos regímenes.

Puedes pedir a la TGSS la devolución de creo que el 50% de lo cotizado si superas un mínimo en lo que cotizas, no recuerdo cuánto.


----------



## atracurio (10 Jun 2016)

dlombardia dijo:


> En realidad, si esos 'extras' (asumo que tienes un trabajo por cuenta ajena) son puntuales, no hay gran cosa que hacer, ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No, por las conferencias no te tienes que dar el alta en AE ni alta en autónomos. Sólo declararlo en el IRPF. Normalmente las empresas que te las pagan ya te retienen el 19%.


----------



## Hacendado (10 Jun 2016)

miniempresario dijo:


> yo no tengo sanidad, en enero pagados de mi bolsillo casi 500€ en el dentista para mi hijo, varias caries, que no cubre la ss.
> Este mes casi 200€ en las gafas de mi mujer.
> Impuestos? si, pero razonables, y el estado se queda un 20% del trabajo por irpf trimestral, y de lo que me queda, pago un 21% de iva de todo lo que compro para mi familia, tasas municipales... ... tu si que te fumas cosas raras para defender la fiscalidad española, un pais donde una persona le sale un trabajillo para ganar una miseria, y o lo hace en negro, o mejor quedarse en casa, porque entre autonomos y hacienda te toca pagar por ir a trabajar



El estado no se queda el 20%. Se adelanta a cuenta y luego a final de año pones más o te devuelven. Tu no pagas el IVA, el IVA lo paga el cliente.

No estoy a favor de la fiscalidad española, pero en un sociedad que no estuviera corrupta y no tan pauperizada, lo de la autonomo en España no está mal hecho. Otra cosa claro es metido dentro de este país desastroso y corrupto.

Si todo el dinero que han robado los político y la banca hubiera sido para los españoles estariamos en un país perfecto. No tenemos idea la cantidad de dinero que se ha tirado a la basura o se han llevado del país. La corrupción ha sido brutal y es ahí donde está problema, no en pagar impuestos.


----------



## automono (10 Jun 2016)

No, no y no. 
El irpf trimestral es un 20%en general, sacado del beneficio de tu trabajo.
Casi 300€ de autonomo mensuales. Una estafa lo mires por donde lo mires.

Te pongo el caso de alguien, que le sale para hacer faenillas y facturar 800€ mensuales. 
¿Puede estar legal?, no, porque no salen los números. Y si el estado impide trabajar a alguien haciendole pagar más de lo que puede generar, es que este sistema es una puta mierda de principio a fin. 

Y lo del iva, lo que gasto en casa, no es deducible, es pagado de mi bolsillo, como comprenderás.


----------



## Hacendado (10 Jun 2016)

Tu lo que quieres es quitar la cuota de la seguridad social. Y supongo que querrás ponerla en relación a los ingresado. Pues te digo una cosa, en cuanto cobres 800 euros al mes ya vas a tener que pagar esos 273 euros ¿es que no lo entiendes?

La gente asalariada paga casi lo mismo, el autonomo paga de seguridad social como si tuviese un sueldo de 800 y pico euros al mes. Un asalariado que perciba 873 euros antes de IRPF, pagará lo mismo de SS.

El problema es que el autonomo mira esos 800 solo, pero dentro de los 800 están los impuestos para financiar el estado del bienestar. Lo que jode es que todo ese dineral público se malgasta en corrupción y se lo han dilapidado estos hijos de puta de los políticos que teniamos que haber fusilado joder. Pagar impuesto hay que pagar y de manera progresiva porque sólo así habrá una sociedad que funcione que iguale las oportunidades para todos.

Pero claro, venimos de donde venimos, venimos de un estado paternalista que nunca nos ha explicado nada, ni de donde salen las cosas ni nada, simplemente están ahí y eso no es así, nadie entiendo que impuestos paga, pero lo paga, y por culpa de no entender lo que pagamos, es porque nos roban.

"El dinero público no es de nadie".


----------



## quehaydelomio (10 Jun 2016)

Yo lo flipo con Espania y el tema de impuestos/ carga impositiva en general.

Lo peor es escuchar/ leer a algunos *gilipollas (lo siento pero es que no tienen otro nombre) quejandose del supuesto (neo)liberalismo imperante*.

En Suiza hacerse autonomo es extremadamente sencillo y el *unico paso obligatorio que tienes que hacer es avisar a la administracion (via email por ejemplo) para empezar a pagar las cotizaciones*. No hay cuota de autonomo ni tonterias: se paga *en torno a un 14% de los ingresos* aunque imagino que en los cantones alemanes sera un poco menos.

Eso incluye el 1er pilar de la pension (no el 2do), impuestos/ seguro familiar y algun otro tema pero realmente no hay mucho mas.

*No hay mas tramites si no facturas mas de 100'000 CHF* (unos 85'000 leuros). Es decir no tienes ni que darte de alta en el registro de comercio ni pagar IVA que por otra parte es de un 8% (no la bestialidad del 21% de Espania)


----------



## Hacendado (11 Jun 2016)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Yo lo flipo con Espania y el tema de impuestos/ carga impositiva en general.
> 
> Lo peor es escuchar/ leer a algunos *gilipollas (lo siento pero es que no tienen otro nombre) quejandose del supuesto (neo)liberalismo imperante*.
> 
> ...



El tema está en las pensiones.

De nuevo lo vuelvo a repetir.

Alemania, Suiza, etc. Países SERIOS, Países con moral de pueblo.

España. País irresponsable. País paternalista.

En Alemania y Suiza un ciudadano jamas llegaría a viejo sin cotizar si es autonomo, el estado le permite facturar sin ostias, pero él, por los valores que ha recibido, ahorra e intenta aportar a la pensión, sea pública o sea pública con privada como complemento.

España, la persona no sabe los impuestos que paga, está en un país paternalista que ha tenido que llevarle de la mano para que no se descontrole. Quita la obligación de pagar la cuota y tendrás cientos de miles de autonomos que no cotizan nada a la seguridad social pero que consumen sanidad, estos llegarán a viejos sin haber cotizado nada, sin pensión, ¿que hacemos? ¿les pegamos un tiro? ¿les damos una pensión que han pagado los demás?

Ese es el quid de la cuestión. Ni más ni menos.


----------



## H. Roark (11 Jun 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> El tema está en las pensiones.
> 
> De nuevo lo vuelvo a repetir.
> 
> ...



Si alguien es tan tonto como para no ahorrar parte de sus ingresos para su jubilación, para eso están las pensiones no contributivas y los comedores sociales. Hay que diferenciar la caridad de robarte a punta de pistola y encima decirte que es por tu bien. Y la sanidad pública se financia por la vía fiscal general, es decir IRPF, impuesto de sociedades, IVA, impuestos especiales sobre tabaco y el alcohol, carburantes, etc.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2016 at 01:44 ----------

Además, en esos países se paga gustosamente porque las prestaciones sociales que se reciben a cambio bien lo valen, no es el caso de España, donde sale mucho, mucho, más a cuenta ahorrar esa misma cuota cada mes para tu jubilación.


----------



## Hacendado (11 Jun 2016)

H. Roark dijo:


> Si alguien es tan tonto como para no ahorrar parte de sus ingresos para su jubilación, para eso están las pensiones no contributivas y los comedores sociales. Hay que diferenciar la caridad de robarte a punta de pistola y encima decirte que es por tu bien. Y la sanidad pública se financia por la vía fiscal general, es decir IRPF, impuesto de sociedades, IVA, impuestos especiales sobre tabaco y el alcohol, carburantes, etc.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jun-2016 at 01:44 ----------
> 
> Además, en esos países se paga gustosamente porque las prestaciones sociales que se reciben a cambio bien lo valen, no es el caso de España, donde sale mucho, mucho, más a cuenta ahorrar esa misma cuota cada mes para tu jubilación.



Según mi opinión no es que una persona sea tonta es que simplemente está a merced del capitalismo liberal. Eate capitalismo tiende a disminuir el sueldo a la subsistencia. Ergo, si tu quitas las cuotas de la seguridad social en un país como España con el sector servicios como sector principal vas a la pauperización total de los sueldos ¿por qué? Porque en la industria existen convenios fuertes y una asociación sindical también fuerte. En el sector servicios es la supervivencia individual y se tiende a bajar y bajar. Ahí tienes EEUU que tiene que forzar a poner salarios mínimos porque existen trabajadores pobres que necesitan de cupones de comida para subsistir.

La industria asegura algo de dignidad a los sueldos por la organización de los trabajadores y el valor añadido claro.

El camino no es decir, "bueno, como en España pagas impuestos y por la corrupción no se nota, pues vamos a defraudar a saco y que le den a todo". No, la solución es fusilar a los políticos corruptos y establecer una moral de pueblo que condene la corrupción. Esa es la solución.

Aquí tienes un vídeo de un millonario que pide que le obliguen a pagar un sueldo mínimo porque tal es la deriba que sabe que al final, a los ricos, mañana, pasado, los ahorcarán.

Nick Hanauer: Cuidado compañeros plutócratas, vienen las horcas | TED Talk | TED.com


----------



## H. Roark (11 Jun 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Según mi opinión no es que una persona sea tonta, es que primero, está el mercado capitalista liberal que tiende a disminuir el sueldo a la subsistencia. Ergo, si tu quitas las cuotas de la seguridad social en un país como España con el sector servicios como sector principal vas a la pauperización total de los sueldos ¿por qué? Porque en la industria existen convenios fuertes y una asociación sindical también fuerte. En el sector servicios es la supervivencia individual y se tiende a bajar y bajar. Ahí tienes EEUU que tiene que forzar a poner salarios mínimos porque existen trabajadores pobres que necesitan de cupones de comida para subsistir.
> 
> La industria asegura algo de dignidad a los sueldos por la organización de los trabajadores y el valor añadido claro.



Lo salarios no funcionan así, son una cuestión de oferta, demanda y productividad marginal, y a nivel país dependen fundamentalmente de proporción entre bienes de capital y trabajadores. Cuando disparas el número de trabajadores, especialmente no cualificados, sin aumentar en proporción los bienes de capital, los salarios (especialmente los de la clase baja) descienden, que es lo que ha pasado con la inmigración masiva en USA y otros sitios.



> El camino no es decir, "bueno, como en España pagas impuestos y por la corrupción no se nota, pues vamos a defraudar a saco y que le den a todo". No, la solución es fusilar a los políticos corruptos y establecer una moral de pueblo que condene la corrupción. Esa es la solución.



El coste de la corrupción es el chocolate del loro, y España no hay mucha más corrupción que en otros países comparables. El dinero se va en un Estado hipertrofiado, subsidios para millones de gitanos e inmigrantes no europeos, empleados públicos y administrativos con rentas vitalicias, estructuras administrativas autonómicas redundantes, burocracia, etc. 

En otras palabras, una proporción escasa de la población produciendo y pagando impuestos confiscatorios, y millones de personas chupándoles la sangre de forma legal. Un mileurista paga entre impuestos directos, indirectos y cotizaciones sociales suyas y de su empresa casi otros mil euros cada mes. Mucho mejor que reciba la mayor parte de sus 2000 euros íntegra y que se organice como que prefiera.


----------



## Hacendado (11 Jun 2016)

H. Roark dijo:


> Lo salarios no funcionan así, son una cuestión de oferta, demanda y productividad marginal, y a nivel país dependen fundamentalmente de proporción entre bienes de capital y trabajadores. Cuando disparas el número de trabajadores, especialmente no cualificados, sin aumentar en proporción los bienes de capital, los salarios (especialmente los de la clase baja) descienden, que es lo que ha pasado con la inmigración masiva en USA y otros sitios.
> 
> El coste de la corrupción es el chocolate del loro, y España no hay mucha más corrupción que en otros países comparables. El dinero se va en un Estado hipertrofiado, subsidios para millones de gitanos e inmigrantes no europeos, empleados públicos y administrativos con rentas vitalicias, estructuras administrativas autonómicas redundantes, burocracia, etc.
> 
> En otras palabras, una proporción escasa de la población produciendo y pagando impuestos confiscatorios, y millones de personas chupándoles la sangre de forma legal. Un mileurista paga entre impuestos directos, indirectos y cotizaciones sociales suyas y de su empresa casi otros mil euros cada mes. Mucho mejor que reciba la mayor parte de sus 2000 euros íntegra y que se organice como que prefiera.



Creo que con la globalización esos cálculos ya no son como antes. Y bueno, los salarios de gente no cualificada bajan, pero es que los empleos existen. Claro, luego viene Mc Donald y dice, como me obliguéis a subir el sueldo pongo robot, ¿y entonces donde acabamos? ¿se ponen robot para comer hamburguesas? El sistema capitalista sin corrección socialista está abocado al fracaso, por no entrar en los problemas medioambientales y sanitarios para con la humanidad.

Y en cuanto a la corrupción, no creo que sea el chocolate del loro, piensa en el gasto del rescate de la banca pública española, las putas cajas, rios de corrupción, era majarajas que viajaban gratis por el mundo pegándose la gran vida sin trabajar mientras las elites importantes realizaban su jugada maestra (la alta finanza internacional).

¿Cuánto ha costado de verdad el rescate de la banca? 100.000 millones de euros. Noticias de Empresas

100.000 millones de euros.

Por no hablar del trasiego de dinero público a la redes clientelares peperas y psoeras, por no hablar de la corrupción de las electricas.

Si tu teoría de los 2000 euros fuese verdad entonces no habría habido lo que hubo en el siglo XX, no hubiera surgido el socialismo, el comunismo o en anarquismo, todo funcionaría de puta madre, pero lo cierto es que sin regulación pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## H. Roark (11 Jun 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Si tu teoría de los 2000 euros fuese verdad entonces no habría habido lo que hubo en el siglo XX, no hubiera surgido el socialismo, el comunismo o en anarquismo, todo funcionaría de puta madre, pero lo cierto es que sin regulación pasa lo que pasa.



Basta con que con el socialismo/comunismo funcione peor, como de hecho hace.


----------



## Hacendado (11 Jun 2016)

H. Roark dijo:


> Basta con que con el socialismo/comunismo funcione peor, como de hecho hace.



La Europa de la última mitad de siglo ha tenido el mayor desarrollo del sistema del bienestar que el hombre ha tenido. Y eso ha sido gracias al socialismo, es decir, a las políticas que limitan los males de capitalismo y las políticas que consideran al hombre (y la mujer) por encima del capital.

Para un capitalista la mujer es un instrumento de la producción como una máquina

Para un socialista una mujer es l otra parte de la familia encargada por la naturaleza para tener y cuidar los hijos en las primeras etapas.

El capitalista dice, a mi me la suda, cuando se preñe a la puta calle que ya no me sirve.

El socialciata considera que el interés del capital esta por debajo del derecho a tener hijos, una familia, base de la sociedad.

Y así con tantas cosas que configuran el estado el bienestar que está siendo demolido en pro de capitalismo salvaje y la acumulación de riqueza. No nos damos cuenta de lo que hemos perdido ya.


----------



## H. Roark (11 Jun 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> La Europa de la última mitad de siglo ha tenido el mayor desarrollo del sistema del bienestar que el hombre ha tenido. Y eso ha sido gracias al socialismo, es decir, a las políticas que limitan los males de capitalismo y las políticas que consideran al hombre (y la mujer) por encima del capital.



La relación aquí abajo en el mundo real ha sido a menos socialismo, más riqueza. Cuanto más socialista un país, más pobre. Luego ya te puedes montar las historias que quieras.


----------



## Hacendado (11 Jun 2016)

No se pueden evaluar dos países sólo por su color político. Cada territorio tiene una histora, un pueblo, una cultura, unos años, etc. El socialismo es poner límites al capital para que no destruya a las personas.


----------



## quehaydelomio (12 Jun 2016)

El socialismo es poner límites a las personas para que fluya su capital a los (burocratas) de arriba.

Nadie ni los liberales mas acerrimos te diran nunca que el estado debe desaparecer pero de ahi a ver con buenos ojos que un espaniol tarde > 180 dias en liberarse fiscalmente va un trecho.







Encima la tendencia va a mas: mas impuestos para perpeturar el bienestar del estado.

Al currito que le jodan y que no se queje mucho que lo hacemos por su bien (es decir el nuestro)


----------



## Hacendado (12 Jun 2016)

Es que lo que hay ahora estado del bienestar, el sistema como quiere destruir el estado del bienestar lanza esa propaganda efectista y simplista contra el estado del bienestar, el problem no es el SDB si no como ha degenerado la recaudación de impuesto, la estructura funcionarial, las empresas piblicas, etc. 

Si una empresa no es rentable nadie en su sano juicio invierte dinero en ella sin cambiar sus procesos de negocio. Los socialdemócratas del sistema, que ya no lo son porque están comprados si no endeudos con el capital, sólo quiero meter más dinero y encima sin quitar dinero a los que cocentran la riqueza y encima sin revisarlo ni eficiencia del SDB. El problema no es el SDB si no la estructura corrupta que hay reformar, enseñar a la ciudadanía a valorar cada dinero público que pone por impuestos y que haya mecanismo para machacar al que lo roba en su beneficio.

Rescate de autopistas, rescate de castor, las eléctricas, los contratos púnica , los eres, la gurtel, el rescate a las cajas de ahorro, las empresas públicas llenas de enchufados, la universidad corrupta, el IBEX + BOE.

¿es el estado del bienestar el problema? Los cojones 33.


----------



## quehaydelomio (12 Jun 2016)

Bienestar del estado no estado del bienestar :no:

Y el sistema no quiere destruirlo basicamente porque vive muy bien con el y cuando algun burocrata necesita algo (por ejemplo sanidad o educacion) recurre a la iniciativa privada mientras los curritos se joden.

Creo que solo VOX (al que votan 4 gatos) defiende un bajada de impuestos todos los demas partidos abogan por mantenerlos o subirlos aun mas.

Pero si, el liberalismo es muy malo: seguid remando.


----------



## Hacendado (14 Jun 2016)

Es que ahora no hay socialismo eficiente. Claro, con el liberalismo no hay modelos, simplemente es la ley de más fuerte y ya vemos las tasas de pobreza de EEUU, un país donde millones de personas dependen de vales de comida para poder subsistir, un país donde si tienes un problema médico te arruina la vida.

Lo que ya se ha demostrado es que si tu no le pones cotas al capitalismo vas a la concentración de riqueza y a la pauperización de la sociedad. Si no, mira las estadísitcas de concentración de riqueza, es abominable.

Lo que hay que hacer es dinamizar la administración, simplificar gestiones y por supuesto machacar con penas durísimas la corrupción, algo así como trabajos forzados. 

Lo que hoy hay es un caziquismo parasito de un enorme estado que sólo beneficia a las empresas de las casta (Ferrovial, ACS, electricas, redes clientelares PPSOE, etc), creo que hay se va muchísimo dinero. Realmente el gasto de sanidad no es tan grande, de hecho uno de los mas baratos de Europa y aún así funciona.


----------



## quehaydelomio (14 Jun 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Lo que hoy hay es un caziquismo parasito de un enorme estado que sólo beneficia a las empresas de las casta (Ferrovial, ACS, electricas, redes clientelares PPSOE, etc), creo que hay se va muchísimo dinero. Realmente el gasto de sanidad no es tan grande, de hecho uno de los mas baratos de Europa y aún así funciona.



¿Que es socialismo? -- dices mientras clavas
en mi pupila tu pupila azul.
¿Qué es socialismo? ¿Y tu me lo preguntas?
Socialismo... eres tu

Sin darte cuenta has dado la perfecta definicion del socialismo.

Los de arriba quitandole el dinero a los de abajo de manera legal (via impuestos) y gastandolo en lo que les sale de los cojones. A cambio nos proporcionan un porche llamado estado del bienestar que resulta ser una bicicleta. Tal es asi que los de arriba no lo usan y recurren a otras marcas cuando lo necesitan. 

No tiene mucho mas sentido seguir dandole vueltas al tema: yo quiero buenos servicios sociales pero un espaniol de a pie deberia trabajar para el estado como mucho 3 meses (un 25%) no 6. 

Si los gobernantes en cuestion no son capaces que pasen los siguientes pero que no nos pidan mas impuestos.


----------



## ME CAGO EN EL EURO (15 Jun 2016)

bla bla bla, mientras la cuota no sea como en otros países en los que se paga 50 euros o ni si quiera eso, osea nada, seguiremos en el paro.

ya esta bien de tomarnos por gilipollas a los españoles, y como eso todo, tenemos sueldos de miseria y pagamos mas en casi todo que el resto de Europeos, pues para eso os podeis meter EU por el puto culo, Brexit de ese para ayer me cago en el euro de los putos huevos.


----------



## Hacendado (17 Jun 2016)

ME CAGO EN EL EURO dijo:


> bla bla bla, mientras la cuota no sea como en otros países en los que se paga 50 euros o ni si quiera eso, osea nada, seguiremos en el paro.
> 
> ya esta bien de tomarnos por gilipollas a los españoles, y como eso todo, tenemos sueldos de miseria y pagamos mas en casi todo que el resto de Europeos, pues para eso os podeis meter EU por el puto culo, Brexit de ese para ayer me cago en el euro de los putos huevos.



Ya hay en España una cuota de 50 euros para empezar y por cierto dándote 1 mes completo de cotización para la jubilación, es decir, un subvención a la jubilación.

Si en 6 meses la cosa no se mueve o un año (que se pone a 120) entonces es que tu negocio desgraciadamente no va a salir porque si ganas dinero no puedes pagar 50 euros ya que existe la obligación de cotizar a la SS tal y como hacen los empleados por cuenta ajena.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Jun 2016)

Si tu negocio sale, será a costa del autónomo establecido, que cada vez gana menos pero sigue pagando 270e al mes. El no podrá bajar los precios con la subvención de 220e que tiene el nuevo.

Uno puede bajar el precio del corte de pelo un euro, y cobrar 6e en vez de los siete que cobra el peluquero de enfrente y no perder dinero con los primeros doscientos veinte clientes, que ya casi le dan para vivir.


----------



## Hacendado (17 Jun 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Si tu negocio sale, será a costa del autónomo establecido, que cada vez gana menos pero sigue pagando 270e al mes. El no podrá bajar los precios con la subvención de 220e que tiene el nuevo.
> 
> Uno puede bajar el precio del corte de pelo un euro, y cobrar 6e en vez de los siete que cobra el peluquero de enfrente y no perder dinero con los primeros doscientos veinte clientes, que ya casi le dan para vivir.



Cuando pagas 270 euros estás cotizando un mes completo a la seguridad social. Si 270 euros es un problema de supervencia mejor buscar trabajo por cuenta ajena. Quitar la cuota de autonomos es abrir la puerta al fraude y la caída brutal de precios. Desde luego, cuanto más pasa el tiempo más deacuerdo estoy con la cuota.

Quita la cuota de autonomos es como hacer que el asalariado no pague los seguros sociales, claro, hombre claro. Lo que hay que bajar es el IRPF y el IVA. No las cuotas de protección social.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (17 Jun 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Cuando pagas 270 euros estás cotizando un mes completo a la seguridad social. Si 270 euros es un problema de supervencia mejor buscar trabajo por cuenta ajena. Quitar la cuota de autonomos es abrir la puerta al fraude y la caída brutal de precios. Desde luego, cuanto más pasa el tiempo más deacuerdo estoy con la cuota.



Francia, Inglaterra, otros países civilizados de nuestro entorno:
- ¿Cuota? NO
- ¿Fraude? menor que aquí
- ¿Precios? Mayores que aquí.

Nada más que decir.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Jun 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Cuando pagas 270 euros estás cotizando un mes completo a la seguridad social. Si 270 euros es un problema de supervencia mejor buscar trabajo por cuenta ajena. Quitar la cuota de autonomos es abrir la puerta al fraude y la caída brutal de precios. Desde luego, cuanto más pasa el tiempo más deacuerdo estoy con la cuota.
> 
> Quita la cuota de autonomos es como hacer que el asalariado no pague los seguros sociales, claro, hombre claro. Lo que hay que bajar es el IRPF y el IVA. No las cuotas de protección social.



Me explico mejor; yo no estoy diciendo que haya que bajar la cuota a cincuenta pavos, estoy diciendo que bajársela solo a unos es discriminatorio, permite empezar negocios, o servicios, con dumping salarial sobre la competencia.

Si, baja la tasa de paro.


----------



## Hacendado (17 Jun 2016)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Francia, Inglaterra, otros países civilizados de nuestro entorno:
> - ¿Cuota? NO
> - ¿Fraude? menor que aquí
> - ¿Precios? Mayores que aquí.
> ...



Otra vez.

No hay cuota porque puedes elegir no tener jubilación.

¿vas a dejar al eapañolito que elija no cotizar? De acuerdo. Cuando lleguen a viejos no habrán aportado un duro y habrá que ocuparse de ellos para que no se mueran.


----------

